# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  چطور کنکور ثبت نام کنم؟

## MohammadReZa.m

سلام
شماره پرونده 7 رقمی  و کد پیگیری ثبت نام 16 رقمی چی هست؟
من فقط یک کد سوابق تحصیلی از وزارت آموزش و پرورش - سامانه مشاهده و دریافت کد سوابق تحصیلی گرفتم.
برای ثبت نام باید 15 تومن کارت بخریم؟

----------


## soghrat

اونا روبعداز ثبت نام خودسایت سنجش بهتون میده که باید نگه داری کنید

----------


## soghrat

بله15برای دولتی 8توما ازادوغیرانتفاعی ها

----------


## MohammadReZa.m

ثبت نام آزاد و پیام نور یکی هست؟ کدوم یکی بهتره؟

و برای رشته پزشکی تاثیر معدل نهایی داره مثل سراسری؟آزمونش با آزمون سراسری هماهنگه ؟

----------


## MahMoUoD

> ثبت نام آزاد و پیام نور یکی هست؟ کدوم یکی بهتره؟
> 
> و برای رشته پزشکی تاثیر معدل نهایی داره مثل سراسری؟آزمونش با آزمون سراسری هماهنگه ؟


آزاد روی همون سراسری هست. اما پیام نور و دانشگاه های غیرانتفاعی جدا هست و باید براش یه کارت اعتباری 8 تومنی تهیه کنید
بله تاثیرش همون 25 درصد هست.
آزمون جدا نداره که بخواد با آزمون سراسری هماهنگ باشه! آزمون سراسری برای همه رشته ها هست. و بعد از اومدن رتبه ها انتخاب رشته انجام میگیره

----------

